
Amazon wants to use delivery drones to surveil your house - longdefeat
https://www.protocol.com/amazon-surveillance-delivery-drones-patent
======
Gibbon1
Ya all understand that a delivery drone is going to sound like a leaf blower
right?

~~~
msadowski
It bothers me that not many people talk about this. The future in which the
drone buzz above your head all the time is something I wouldn’t be enjoying.
Hope these things don’t catch on.

~~~
greenyoda
The noise isn't even the worst problem. What happens if a drone fails during
flight (e.g., a bird flies into it) and it falls on someone's head? I don't
really want aircraft, no matter how small, flying and landing around my
neighborhood. (Nobody seems to think about failure modes when talking about
flying cars either.)

I can imagine that after the first few widely-publicized accidents, the use of
delivery drones in residential areas may be regulated out of existence.

~~~
engineer_22
This is an area of active policy development. It's just not sexy so it's not
on HN, but it's ongoing.

~~~
greenyoda
Do you happen to know if drone operations in the U.S. would be regulated by
the FAA, or by state/local governments?

~~~
dmitrygr
FAA controls all the airspace in the USA, so it would be the FAA

* exception: class G airspace

------
sschueller
They wouldn't be the first: [https://www.sunflower-
labs.com/](https://www.sunflower-labs.com/)

~~~
renewiltord
This is a really cool product. But how does it detect the arrival of people
and _then_ launch the Bee? Surely the Bee has to be in-flight to know there
are people there. Unless it's the other sensors that do that detection.

